# Football Season



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 14, 2021)

This year the stadiums are packed hardly anyone wearing mask. Some good games first week. 

Gotta give credit to Dak having not played at all almost a year after terrible injury. If he stays healthy they could win
NFC least.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2021)

Raiders are 2 wins no losses. 

Brady keeps breaking the age talk with touchdowns. They might be tested by the Rams next week. 

Brees is good as announcer. Too bad final season 11 broken ribs & collapsed lung. 
Gutsy guy he is came back even though throwing ball was painful his production & accuracy fell off. He has class never complained or made excuses. One of favorite
QB. 
.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cowboys squeaked a win with a lot of Charger penalties. Refreshing seeing a non vanilla offense that was a staple under Garrett. Def looked better, especially with the DEs out, Parsons looked great playing out of position. Ground game was working too, nice dual threat.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2021)

Watched game last year when Dak got injured
It looked really bad. To come back from that
&: play like did against Tampa Bay last Thursday was impressive.


----------



## Bodine (Sep 20, 2021)

My Seminoles suck again.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 20, 2021)

I did not mind Dak not having to throw for 400+ yards to squeek the win. The potential is there when needed, the def and running game have been lacking. The OL was decimated early on last year due to injuries. Having Zack Martin back after missing wk 1 was huge as well.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 20, 2021)

My 49ers sure can’t keep anyone healthy. Lost 3 additional RBs after loosing Mostert for the season. Not to mention Verrett.

Can’t complain starting 2-0, but definitely makes me scared for the rest of the season.


----------



## rmrf (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm surprised the niners' defense with backup CBs wasn't shredded by fast wrs and a mobile QB. Maybe the new DC is ok? I was prepared for a bad year or two.

I'm still a fan of seeing Lance play a little but seeing some of the rookie qbs this week sort of put a damper on that


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 20, 2021)

rmrf said:


> I'm surprised the niners' defense with backup CBs wasn't shredded by fast wrs and a mobile QB. Maybe the new DC is ok? I was prepared for a bad year or two.
> 
> I'm still a fan of seeing Lance play a little but seeing some of the rookie qbs this week sort of put a damper on that



I am hoping Dameco Ryan does well, he was a sick LB when he played.. Hard to compare to Saleh, but so far so good.


----------



## javi_rome (Sep 20, 2021)

Texans fan here. We're just preparing for a season of hurt and suck haha.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 21, 2021)

Did anyone watch Monday Night Football tonight? (Packers/Lions). I watched it on TSN and the coverage was a split-screen with talking-heads in a column down the entire left side of the screen (Peyton and Eli Manning) They stuck with that format for the entire game. I found that visual extremely annoying, and I also had to mute the sound to eliminate the constant yakking. Just wondering if this was a TSN idea, or, was TSN simply rebroadcasting a feed from another network such as ESPN.


----------



## Byphy (Sep 21, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> My 49ers sure can’t keep anyone healthy. Lost 3 additional RBs after loosing Mostert for the season. Not to mention Verrett.
> 
> Can’t complain starting 2-0, but definitely makes me scared for the rest of the season.


Much needed 2-0 heading into the gauntlet before the bye. If we're above .500 at the bye, I consider that a win. Our secondary is gonna get torched.


----------



## GLE1952 (Sep 21, 2021)

I got the standard broadcast on ESPN and the one you got on ESPN2 I believe
The Mannings were interesting for a while but got old quick and I went back to the regular feed


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 21, 2021)

GLE1952 said:


> I got the standard broadcast on ESPN and the one you got on ESPN2 I believe
> The Mannings were interesting for a while but got old quick and I went back to the regular feed



Yeah, that's probably what happened. Unfortunately for me, I had recorded the game for watching later, and the program schedule showed "Monday Night Football" on all five TSN stations. None of those stated that they'd be using a split-screen with commentary. What an absolutely stupid idea. One of the great things about owning a wide-screen TV for watching sports, is that sense of being right there on the field,,,, and some anonymous knucklehead decides to "change" that "for me" by reducing the game-screen, and replacing it with two or three yakking heads for the entire game. Most of the time, they seemed to be struggling for words,,,, just to come up with "something,,, ,anything" to fill dead-air. I fired off a complaint to TSN and got an "automated response", telling me that they "may" contact me by the weekend. I ended up speed-watching the entire game in something like 20 minutes with the sound muted. Awful waste of time.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeh system of announcers say like Troy Aikman
Voice over the full screen of the game


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 21, 2021)

There maybe a down slide in media coverage.
It's already in full swing. More ads on split screen. Advertisers know that most people have DVR's everything recorded just skip the commercials. Hardly watch anything live.
Like to watch something else while game recording so can skip commercials. 

My brother installed a Roku stick on our older but still good big screen TV. Not just Netflix 
One of my favorites is programing on UTube videos on all kinds of things including sports.


----------



## McMan (Sep 21, 2021)

NFL Gamepass. $99 well spent. You can watch every game--in Full or with edits that cut out halftime and the dead time between plays.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2021)

UTube has the edits of games that's how watched the Tampa Bay - Atlanta. Better than watching only highlights of games not aired on 
local TV.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 22, 2021)

I just want to sit and relax for a few hours,,, watching a good game, and having time to think a bit between plays. I don't want "highlights",,,, I don't want to be bombarded by yakking-heads,,,, or ridiculous "Transformer"graphics that may turn-on a 12 year old. Just gimmee the f**king GAME. What I don't want, is to watch someone else watching a game. I love Peyton,,,, but puleeeeeez, shut-the-hell-up so I can watch the damned game. Go awayyyyy.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 22, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> Cowboys squeaked a win with a lot of Charger penalties. Refreshing seeing a non vanilla offense that was a staple under Garrett. Def looked better, especially with the DEs out, Parsons looked great playing out of position. Ground game was working too, nice dual threat.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 22, 2021)

Bobby2shots said:


> I just want to sit and relax for a few hours,,, watching a good game, and having time to think a bit between plays. I don't want "highlights",,,, I don't want to be bombarded by yakking-heads,,,, or ridiculous "Transformer"graphics that may turn-on a 12 year old. Just gimmee the f**king GAME. What I don't want, is to watch someone else watching a game. I love Peyton,,,, but puleeeeeez, shut-the-hell-up so I can watch the damned game. Go awayyyyy.


When I was a kid and we lived a bit west of DC in Virginia, my family, especially my mom, were big Redskins fans. She used to turn down the volume all the way and tune into a radio station where Sonny Jurgenson, and old 'skins QB and quite a funny character, was doing commentary. There are a couple radio broadcasts in Pittsburgh that provide game-time commentary, but honestly they seem not much better than the network TV folks... I never have time to watch the games in real-time anymore, I settle for the youtube highlights.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 22, 2021)

chefwp said:


> When I was a kid and we lived a bit west of DC in Virginia, my family, especially my mom, were big Redskins fans. She used to turn down the volume all the way and tune into a radio station where Sonny Jurgenson, and old 'skins QB and quite a funny character, was doing commentary. There are a couple radio broadcasts in Pittsburgh that provide game-time commentary, but honestly they seem not much better than the network TV folks... I never have time to watch the games in real-time anymore, I settle for the youtube highlights.



Wow,,,, now there's a name you don't hear about every day;,,, #9 Sonny Jurgensen was my football hero back in the day. He was with the Eagles at the time. I was probably 14 or15 at the time.

I always record the games. I often start watching later in the evening, and I simply skip through the commercials. Personally, I don't mind the time between plays; I think it adds to the tension and excitement of the game,,,, the anticipation,,,, and just feels more natural. When I'm forced to speed-watch, I miss that element of the game. I feel like I might as well fast-forward to the final score. That just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 22, 2021)

chefwp said:


> View attachment 143615



Yaaaaaa baby,,,,, she's sooo hot!!!!!! The little one in the middle is kinda cute too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2021)

Bobby2shots said:


> I just want to sit and relax for a few hours,,, watching a good game, and having time to think a bit between plays. I don't want "highlights",,,, I don't want to be bombarded by yakking-heads,,,, or ridiculous "Transformer"graphics that may turn-on a 12 year old. Just gimmee the f**king GAME. What I don't want, is to watch someone else watching a game. I love Peyton,,,, but puleeeeeez, shut-the-hell-up so I can watch the damned game. Go awayyyyy.



You will have to drink more beer & swear if more split screens


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2021)

That's mean Cowboys last win 1996.


----------



## BillHanna (Sep 23, 2021)

If Raiders beat Dolphins by at least eight, I’ll believe it. Not because the Dolphins are good, but because Raiders have an uncanny ability to play to the level of competition. They could beat the Bucs, then lose to Jets in cons weeks and I wouldn’t be surprised by either game.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 23, 2021)

I was stoked when Tom Flores finally got into HOF last year. He was the oldest gave one of better speeches laced with a understated sense of humor. 

Jim Plunkett didn't have great stats, but the game has changed a lot for the QB since he
started playing in 1970. First overall pick from Stanford he went to Boston with a shaky offensive line. He played well until got injured.
Traded to SF more injuries. He was beat up bad before he caught his stride. Knees, back, concussions. Back in the day when defensive players were out to knock QB out of the game.
All the things that have been fazed out of football. He came to Raiders where he won two
Super Bowls. MVP in first. Best comeback player after serious injury on route to winning his second SB. 

The crazy stats are after the rules were changed to protect QB and open up the passing
game. Brady, Brees, Payton, Rogers, would never have insane stats if playing earlier years.

NFL is aware of ex football players living in serious pain, some have taken their lives.
Addicted to opioids to help with pain from old injury.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 26, 2021)

Any other Panthers fans here? Shall we just have a moment to revel, before the whole thing comes crashing down in the second half of the season, as is traditional... .


----------



## BillHanna (Sep 26, 2021)

Raiders raidering in a way only the Raiders could raider.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 27, 2021)

Brady got sacked knocked down quite a few times against Rams. Still played pretty good over 400 yards passing. Being on the ground not good for 44 year old QB
Better get defense secondary sorted out they can't cover & getting costly defensive penalties because of it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 5, 2021)

Heads jumping on Arizona cuz they beat the Rams. Same every year hot  team of the week. Their picks were awful doing this as teams were hot & cold last year. It's still early
only 4 games in.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 5, 2021)

Herbert looked awesome against the Raiders. The guy's got a cannon for an arm, and he's pretty cool in the "clutch". Frankly, I thought both teams played a really tight game. I'm looking forward to Sunday's game; the Browns vs the Chargers. I 'm amazed every time Chubb gets the ball. He can turn a 3 yard play into a 15 yard gain;,,,, he's a heckuva running back.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 10, 2021)

WoW!!! What a game (slug-fest) between the Browns and the Chargers. 89 points scored, over 1,000 yds offense, and only 5 points separating the teams with 2 minutes remaining. Chargers win by 5 with seconds on the clock. (47-42)

Then there's the "Brady Bunch" (as in "bunch of touchdown passes vs Miami). Brady was deadly accurate today,,, a one-man Air Force.

Kayler Murray had a really off day today,,, dropping snaps, and couldn't seem to get the offense working to the usual standard, but they managed to claw out a win anyway. They're now 5-0.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 10, 2021)

Can you believe that LA actually has two good football teams. And awesome brand new Stadium.

The Bucks secondary needs to get better. D & O lines are good. Have a solid running back. Brady has lots of weapons. Never seen him throw so many deep balls since Randy Moss.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 11, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Can you believe that LA actually has two good football teams. And awesome brand new Stadium.
> 
> The Bucks secondary needs to get better. D & O lines are good. Have a solid running back. Brady has lots of weapons. Never seen him throw so many deep balls since Randy Moss.



Brady was so well protected in the pocket today. He had time to be fussy about his intended target, and he was hot, hot, hot. Surgical strikes. Tom has progressively built a reliable fortress around himself and he's got time to throw to some great receivers. He used all of them too. He mixed it up really well.

That said; after watching a lot of football today, I still think Nick Chubb is one of the most thrilling players I've seen. (Cleveland Browns running back). He's unstoppable. A human freight train. Even with a pile of bodies hanging on, trying to stop him, he still manages to get those precious few extra yards. That guy's got heart.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 11, 2021)

What a game tonight, with the Bills whooping the Chiefs on their home turf. Josh Allen out-Mahomesed Mahomes. Allen was a true leader tonight, inspiring his team to give their all. Allen did it all too,,, incredible scrambling, great play calling, hurdling would-be tacklers, and deadly accurate passing. Veerrrry impressive performance. Their defense was superb. Mahomes was forced to throw into the dirt time after time because his potential receivers were so well covered. This was a very intense game and the Bills really earned this 38-20 victory. Bills are now 4-1, and the Chiefs fall to 2-3.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 11, 2021)

The Bills defense is impressive. Allen has improved last & this year into a good QB.

The Browns are not the easy to beat scrub team anymore they can compete every game. 

Tampa Bay ran up the score today really first time able to do it. Miami doesn't have defense 
like Rams & Bills that's why they could.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 19, 2021)

I love watching Derek Henry. Titans beat the Bills tonight what a great game to the final seconds. Henry 3 rushing touchdowns.


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 19, 2021)

henry has been on a tear lately. going for LT's TD record. as a chargers fan, sad to see the complete beatdown by the ravens...


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes, there were some great games (and some surprises) all weekend. Henry can be so explosive when he finds an opening in the line. Singletary was also amazing;,, the man is a bulldozer. He'd be dragging 2 or 3 would-be tacklers on his back, and digging in for every extra yard possible.(like Nick Chubb of the Browns, or, Edwards-Helaire of the Chiefs).


----------



## Bobby2shots (Oct 19, 2021)

Lakeshow said:


> henry has been on a tear lately. going for LT's TD record. as a chargers fan, sad to see the complete beatdown by the ravens...



I felt bad for Herbert,,,, he had no-one to throw to. When the Ravens click into high gear, they're like a team possessed,,,, offense AND defense.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 19, 2021)

Everyone picked Bills to win. I told Janice the Titans have history of beating the best teams 
& losing to teams like Jets. Kind of like the Raiders.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 19, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Everyone picked Bills to win. I told Janice the Titans have history of beating the best teams
> & losing to teams like Jets. Kind of like the *Raiders*.


You rang? Anyone who has Jalen Hurts in fantasy should start him this week. Time for a classic Raiders letdown. 8-9, here we come.


----------



## McMan (Oct 19, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Anyone who has Jalen Hurts in fantasy should start him this week.


I will be. Guy's got a year or two of growing left to do (completion %, deep balls), then he'll really be bonkers.


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 19, 2021)

yeah, he hasn't looked great throwing in real life but he has done quite well from a fantasy standpoint.


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 25, 2021)

Titans did it again. So did the Raiders. Even though they lost their coach Chucky. 

AFC has some goods teams & the Chiefs at this point not one of them.


----------



## e30Birdy (Oct 26, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> the Chiefs at this point not one of them



This saddens me as I grabbed Mahomes for fantasy and then last weekend he drops 7.74 point causing me to lose. I also should have played the browns backup as he put down but I got nervous. This season is bonkers. I have won the last 2 years with mediocre draft and this year I thought I did pretty ok and not like 2-5


----------



## panda (Oct 29, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> You rang? Anyone who has Jalen Hurts in fantasy should start him this week. Time for a classic Raiders letdown. 8-9, here we come.


should be starting hurts every week. terrible real life qb, top 5 fantasy qb lol


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 30, 2021)

Lakeshow said:


> henry has been on a tear lately. going for LT's TD record. as a chargers fan, sad to see the complete beatdown by the ravens...



I like the Chargers new uniforms with the powder blue, gold  bolts


----------



## Bobby2shots (Nov 1, 2021)

Dalvin Cook,,,,, Minnesota Vikings #33,,,,,, the most exciting-to-watch running back ever??? Tackling that guy is like trying to tackle a category-5 tornado. 

Great game last night (Cowboys @ Vikings)


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 1, 2021)

Go Cowboys!

Hard to believe they are 6-1


----------



## Bobby2shots (Nov 1, 2021)

Chiefs vs Giants,,,>>>> painful to watch.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 3, 2021)

mc2442 said:


> Go Cowboys!
> 
> Hard to believe they are 6-1



Every year Cowboys expected to do well. Looks 
like this year they will make the playoffs. 

Rams just signed Von Miller from Denver. They want him now so will have multiple sack threats on that already good defensive line come playoff time. Maybe it will work for them.
Trading QB's sure did they got the better of that deal. 

So far this year Brady has struggled against good defense. Dallas only loss against 
TB won it with a field goal at end of game against a QB who had a horrific injury last year with hardly any reps to attack TB weak secondary. 

TB fans expect a repeat. Some good teams In 
NFC that have other ideas come playoffs. It will 
be interesting to see who ends up top dog. 

The Titans lost Henry for the season. Not making any predictions upsets every week.


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh, to be a Raiders fan. Hopefully, her family can find justice and peace.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Nov 3, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers is "out", after testing positive for Covid. He won't be playing week #9 vs the Chiefs


----------



## brimmergj (Nov 3, 2021)

Saquon tested positive also. Needs two negative tests to be able to play


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 3, 2021)

Well because Rogers didn't get his shots no chance to play against Chiefs. Jordan Love actually gets to play. See how he does. Chiefs secondary has been torched just like TB.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Nov 5, 2021)

Wentz looked pretty good last night. Too bad White got injured so early in the game; this might have been a scorcher.


----------



## chefwp (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Bobby2shots (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks like Belichick has finally molded a very tight Patriots team. They were unbeatable today, and are 6-0 over the last 6 games.

The closer we get to the end of the season, the more these games are becoming all about defense. Lamar and the Ravens were all business tonight.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 29, 2021)

Defense wins championships. Anybody think Miami has a chance to make playoffs?  They are on a win streak after losing 7 games. Patriots they beat early in season. Tua is healthy & playing well. Their defense crushed Carolina & Cam today. 

Upsets are still the norm, it's December football
time. Patriots look strong, Titans aren't the same without Henry. Leonard Fournette had huge game against Colts. Brady was smart to bring him over to TB last year during the season. Can they make another December run?

Some solid teams who will shake out in the end. Not counting out Rams yet even tho they lost to a good Green Bay Packers team today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 3, 2022)

Antonio Brown was saying right things in interviews, nice smile, humble. Brady took him under his wing sent him to Tony Robbins. His alter ego couldn't be kept down. He is his own worst enemy. Its unfortunate HOF talent wasted.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Antonio Brown was saying right things in interviews, nice smile, humble. Brady took him under his wing sent him to Tony Robbins. His alter ego couldn't be kept down. He is his own worst enemy. Its unfortunate HOF talent wasted.



When he threw away his jersey, he also threw away his livelihood. Nobody will touch him now. What a waste. Hopefully he'll reach a milestone and come around, but, who'll take that chance?


----------



## e30Birdy (Jan 4, 2022)

AB has been and will remain a ticking timebomb. Always drama surrounding him. Sometimes it just takes a bit longer to come out. Just look at his time with NE, Raiders and now TB. Not to mention how his time ended with the Steelers. If anyone does ever touch him again they should know what they are in for, but I doubt it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2022)

Anything could happen unless NFL bans him from the game. No one will give him support that Tom Brady did.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 15, 2022)

It's playoff time. Win or go home. Would not bet so many upsets in regular season. Used to have pretty good record playoffs playing 6-5 against house.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 17, 2022)

Love watching playoffs so far 49ers & Dallas was best game to the wire. A little sloppy with careless penalties. 

Buffalo & Chefs both look strong able to score touchdowns at will. Chefs through free agency & picks beefed up the offensive line after getting creamed by TB in last SB. 

I'm waiting to see if Henry comes back & is affective how the Titans will fare.

Pickers are mostly on Green Bay & Chefs in SB. 
Titans & Tampa not getting much at all. 

Wouldn't count of TB as long as the old man is under center. 

Anyone going to games? In Tampa where it was warmer than up north didn't see anyone wearing masks in the crowd. Guess you need proof of vaccine to get in.


----------



## chefwp (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2022)

Both # 1 seeds went down today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2022)

Jimmy Garoppolo & team have what have we got to lose attitude. They weren't supposed to beat Dallas not to mention GB who many picked to win it all.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 23, 2022)

If Josh Allen plays like he did last time out, the Bills may take home the Super Bowl.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2022)

That Bills - Chiefs game was unreal two of best QB in the game trading touchdowns. 

Brady down 20-3 halftime came back to tie the game. 27-27 think Rams with only 19 seconds left two long passes to get into field goal range won the game. I think Brady might retire I know his wife wants him to.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 23, 2022)

WoW!!!! Bills vs Chiefs,,,, virtually won on a coin toss. Awesome game.


----------



## rmrf (Jan 24, 2022)

The division games were wild this year. They just kept getting better and better.

I'm a little sad that the Bills couldn't pulled it off. I was looking forward to new faces in the superbowl. I guess there's still hope with Cincy.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 24, 2022)

Same here, I think Allen will become Tom Brady version 2.0. At times, he already seems to "out-Mahomes" Mahomes.

Burrow is no slouch either.. Very accurate long-ball throws.

That said, what a team the Chiefs have put together,,,, Edwards-Helaire is outstanding (human bulldozer),,, Tyreek Hill, who is rumoured to be part-antelope,,, literally flies,,, Pringle's got hands that'll stick to anything thrown in his direction,,, and Kelce is money-in-the-bank. Mahomes can throw bullets while standing on his head,,,, how do you beat that?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 24, 2022)

Yeh I kind of like teams that have never won a SB to win. Bills & Cincy been there but never got the win.

Always thought Stafford was a pretty good QB now he is on a good team with a chance to go all the way. 

Josh Allen & Patrick Mahomes are getting better what a shoot out.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2022)

This has been one of the best playoffs I've ever seen. No blowouts exciting games. As usual Vegas & a lot of others had it wrong by far money was on GB & Chiefs in Superbowl. 

Defense wins championships


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yeah, but who thought the Bengals had that good of Def, at least in the 2nd half and OT?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2022)

In second half Mahomes looked like he did in Superbowl last year.  Unable to find open receivers running all over the place. 

The Rams defense is all fired up going to SB 
Don't think it will be a blowout like last year.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom Brady retires,,, announced today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 2, 2022)

Yep Bree's last year because all those broken ribs. Ben from Steelers could see writing on the wall. Brady today official. The old timers leaving the game with a lot of new talent younger players. 

Tom had a pretty good season passes touchdowns. Still playing at high level being able to read defenses. But he also got sacked & hit his wife doesn't like that. Last year's SB win she said what else do you have to prove?


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 2, 2022)

During the 49ers game, the announcers mentioned several times that Garoppolo might be "going elsewhere next season". Any idea what's happening there?


----------



## BillHanna (Feb 2, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> During the 49ers game, the announcers mentioned several times that Garoppolo might be "going elsewhere next season". Any idea what's happening there?


He's getting traded. It basically started once they drafted Lance.


----------



## chefwp (Feb 2, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yep Bree's last year because all those broken ribs. Ben from Steelers could see writing on the wall. Brady today official. The old timers leaving the game with a lot of new talent younger players.


Ben is officially retired


----------

